# Best (and most forgiving) driver for a high handicapper



## Goosen79 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all... I would appreciate some advice. I am a high handicapper and relatively new to the game.   I want to invest in a new driver to compliment my new irons - Callaway Big Bertha Irons.  I would like something with a high loft and something that is as forgiving as possible.  Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2016)

Anything from the Ping G-range are very forgiving, as is the Ping K15!


----------



## lex! (Aug 1, 2016)

Ping G30. Even better if you can get one in a sale now. Also Callaway BB.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 1, 2016)

Benross HTX.  Good quality components at a low price.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 1, 2016)

Ping G10.


----------



## Jon_T (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd say the Cobra Fly Z. Very forgiving and plenty long enough. Slightly shorter shaft which helps with control and loft adjusts between 9 - 12 degrees. Best of all Â£150 ish brand new.


----------



## rickg (Aug 1, 2016)

There's a nearly new Ping G series going for a bargain in the for sale section with a regular shaft. Â£300 in American Golf, selling mine for Â£250


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2016)

Go to your Pro, local Golf retailers (American Golf/Direct Golf etc) and try a few out on a range, see what you like or you get on with, then have look on Ebay/Gumtree, the For Sale section on here and try and pick one up cheap, different people get on with different Drivers and there are lots of bargains for slightly older clubs.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 1, 2016)

A 3 Wood.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2016)

16 degree sldr mini driver.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 2, 2016)

I have met many golfers who have spent years trying to find the magic driver that will hit the ball straight for them.
It doesn't exist.

Sure, there are drivers out there which may suit you better than others but please don't go down the road of wasting loads of dosh in the hunt for the driver that will fix your swing.
It doesn't exist.

You'd be be better off learning how to swing properly.
 If you have a decent swing, with a bit of practice you'll be able to hit nearly anything.




			16 degree sldr mini driver.
		
Click to expand...

That's almost the same as my 5 wood


----------



## Goosen79 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the helpful comments.  I really appreciate it.  I ended up going for a Ping G30.  I picked one up for Â£129 secondhand (but mint condition).  Hit a few balls with it yesterday and it's sweet.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2016)

A lot of people misunderstand what "forgiving" means in a golf club.
Even with the most forgiving driver in the world if you put a crap swing on it then the ball's not going where you want it. No driver can compensate for a bad swing.
Forgiveness, certainly in a Driver, relates to how the ball reacts when you don't hit the middle of the club face. With a forgiving club, you lose less ball speed so you get a similar outcome to hitting middle. They also reduce spin on off-centre strikes a little meaning the ball goes a little less left or right - not by much but every little helps...
Any of the current crop, even 2 - 4 years old will have this forgiveness built in - get one that looks and feels right and learn how to use it..and don't be afraid to drop it and use a 3 wood if necessary.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2016)

Ive had 3 drivers that I truly felt were the most forgiving and the easiest to hit

TaylorMade Burner driver

Ping G15

Callaway X2 Hot - my current club

any other driver I feel I've had to work hard to hit


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2016)

I would suggest trying a few and see what you like, what someone else finds Ok might not work for you


----------

